# Little Satilla WMA



## hunter504 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wondering how the hunting is there.  I'm going down to stay at my brothers house for a week and was going to check the wma out.  Thanks for the info.

-Justin


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 19, 2008)

used to be great......... sucks now! State opened it up all season last 2 years........


----------



## hunter504 (Nov 19, 2008)

So are you saying that the game is not there anymore or is horrible because of all the hunters on it?


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you come down this time of year most of the hunters are through hunting. They have just messed up the place. There are still plenty of deer there. Just stay away from the big clearcuts. I grew up bowhunting this place and would choose it over private land, killed alot of nice deer off it. Then the DNR blew it for everyone. I still haven't got an answer to why they opened it up to gun hunting all year.


----------



## hunter504 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Nov 20, 2008)

seen 1 buck and 2 doe's the other day. find you a spot between the planted pines swamp or oaks. Be sure to get way away from the roads, most of the hunters stay within 100 yards. all in all its a good place if you hunt long and hard


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Jan 17, 2009)

there are tons of deer on the Little Satilla WMA i dog hunt on the club next to it and every time our dogs get across the road and we go in there to catch them we see deer running everywhere


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 17, 2009)

hunter504 said:


> So are you saying that the game is not there anymore or is horrible because of all the hunters on it?



Insert the word ''illegal'' in front of ''hunters'' in the last part of your sentence. And there you go!


----------

